# Market in anaglyph 3D



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Aug 30, 2010)

Hallo. Maybe a nice start for a new theme:stereo 3D.
The market in Deauville  France.
I hope you will take the red/cyan glasses to see the wonderful depht.

Greetings from Holland, Wim


----------



## Buckster (Aug 30, 2010)

I've been meaning to get some of those red/blue glasses...

Meanwhile, here are a couple of "cross your eyes" type 3D images I've made:

From a cave in Tennessee:





Nicknacks on my shelf:


----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Aug 30, 2010)

Hallo Buckstar. That's nice Crosseyepictures and I am also glad to have some stereo support on this fantastic photosite.
Greetings from Holland

p.s. Try to get red/cyan glasses for better results.


----------



## Buckster (Oct 2, 2010)

Here's another I shot today:


----------



## Braunshweiger (Oct 27, 2010)

Anaglyphs are nice, as for crossed-eyed - I can't make myself crossing my eyes to see them


----------



## Braunshweiger (Nov 2, 2010)

Can you upload your stereo photos on any 3D photo sharing website? Much more comfortable for everyone to view in desired format.
My 3D photos from Tuscany (Italy) shared on Phereo:
Phereo 3D Stereo Gallery of DieterBraunshweiger


----------



## wim hoppenbrouwers (Jan 3, 2011)

Braunshweiger said:


> Can you upload your stereo photos on any 3D photo sharing website? Much more comfortable for everyone to view in desired format.
> My 3D photos from Tuscany (Italy) shared on Phereo:
> Phereo 3D Stereo Gallery of DieterBraunshweiger



Hallo. I will see your pictures on Phereo.:hug::
Greetings from Holland.  Wim


----------

